# Testing Kawasaki engine model FA130D ?



## scomeau1 (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi All,

What is the best way to test out the ignition system and the coil on Kawasaki small engine model FA130D-_G20 

The engine will not start and I want to do a full test on the engine systems to find out what is wrong.

I have tools and can work on engines and electral systems, 

Thanks for any help you can give me.  

Scott Comeau


----------

